# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  مشکل در عکس کارت کنکور

## sina12

سلام دوستان.
من موقع ثبت نام عکس اول دبیرستان رو دادم. کسانی که قبلا کنکور دادن با این شرایط آیا براشون مشکل پیش اومده؟ گیر ندادن بهشون که چرا عکس امسال رو نزدین یا راهشون ندن حوزه؟ و به نظرتون میشه عکس رو عوض کرد از طریق رفع نقص یا مشکلی برام پیش نمیاد ؟ :Yahoo (19):

----------


## NormaL

> سلام دوستان.
> من موقع ثبت نام عکس اول دبیرستان رو دادم. کسانی که قبلا کنکور دادن با این شرایط آیا براشون مشکل پیش اومده؟ گیر ندادن بهشون که چرا عکس امسال رو نزدین یا راهشون ندن حوزه؟ و به نظرتون میشه عکس رو عوض کرد از طریق رفع نقص یا مشکلی برام پیش نمیاد ؟


داداش کنکورو چیکار کردی :Yahoo (21):

----------

